# Citristrip stripping gel



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Interesting, how long did you have to leave it sit?


----------



## dbol (Mar 11, 2010)

In the pics It sat for about 30-60 mins. The porckchop guard had at least five coats of paint. 
You can let it sit for a while if you cover it with a plastic bag and try to keep the gel moist. If it is moist it is still working.


----------



## Finisherman (May 3, 2013)

I tried this product once, a number of years ago and wasn't impressed with it. It only partially dissolved the thick coat of enamel paint on the dresser that I was refinishing and hardly softened the nitrocellulose lacquer underneath the paint. I tried covering the surface with plastic and letting the stripper sit for a very long time, but no luck. I ended up completing the job with the usual methylene chloride stripper. Also, the citristrip was twice as expensive as its MC counterpart.


----------

